# Obsidius Preamp Level Pot



## gaugevox (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello! I'm just wrapping up building this pedal, and so far I think it sounds great. It's amazing the range of tones you can get out of it. I did notice something strange, and I'm wondering if I screwed something up or if it's the way it's designed. The level pot only seems to adjust the volume of the affected signal, not the dry signal. If I turn the blend knob all the way up and the level all the way down, I get no output (as expected). If I turn the blend knob all the way down and the level all the way down, I seem to have the full amount of dry signal still.  Any information or assistance would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Feb 12, 2019)

Looking at the schematic (and going by the info on the website for the original) this seems to be the normal operation.

"Blend - Mixes the clean input signal with the overdriven signal. The *clean signal remains at unity gain* while the *volume of the overdriven signal is set by the Level knob*, allowing for fine control of the blend ratio."


----------



## gaugevox (Feb 12, 2019)

OK, perfect. Thank you so much for the quick response! This is my first time building one of your pedals, and I've been really impressed by the whole process. Your quality, attention to detail and customer service is excellent!


----------

